# Alex Weissenberg plays Scarlatti sonatas



## Guest (Mar 3, 2018)

Robert Levin, writing a comment on Slipped Disc Music today, has just recommended this splendid disc which I've just ordered from Amazon:






I see I made a typo with the musician's name; it is ALEXIS Weissenberg.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

If you like it, try his Czerny and Haydn.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

And also his recording from the Chopin concertos his Debussy and if you like Beethoven, his piano concertos with Karajan.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I have a rather fine box set of his in the Icon series. Super talented pianist with a great feel for most composers.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

His Rachmaninoff Third with the CSO has always been one of my favorites.


----------

